# NEW THUNDERCATS



## Aisling (Jul 30, 2011)

Please tell me I'm not the only one on TCoD who watched the new series premiere last night ): Anyone else see it? Grow up on Thundercats? Opinions?


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jul 31, 2011)

What channel is it on in the US?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 31, 2011)

I was just about to mention something about ruining my childhood, but looking at the new trailer, it's awesome. No annoying kids either.


----------



## Zapi (Jul 31, 2011)

I was gonna watch this, but I forgot to.
Anyway, I've never heard of Thundercats before this series, to be honest. Was the premiere any good?

SquishierCobra - um, I think it was Cartoon Network, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Aisling (Jul 31, 2011)

I enjoyed it, though I was disappointed there wasn't an intro or theme song at all. Maybe next week's episode will have one... It's got big shoes to fill though, 'cause the Thundercats theme is one of those classics, like Transformers.

Like, some people found Kit and Kat annoying but I thought they were really cute in this version. And I'll always love Snarf forever and ever but some people will appreciate that he doesn't talk anymore (SNEEAAAARRRF!). The plot and characterization is pretty different but some things are the same (like the design of the lizards and Mumm-Ra were basically left alone, they look distinctively Rankin/Bass and it brought back a lot of memories). All in all I think it's got a lot of potential to at least appeal to a new generation of fans.

It comes on Cartoon Network, by the way. Next Friday at 7:30 PM central time, whatever that means for anybody else.


----------



## Michi (Aug 9, 2011)

Now that I know what time this airs, it will be like church for me. I will watch in _any_ way possible.

Although the original series ended 6 years before I was even born, it aired in full on CN when I was just a year old. It was on Toonami, which was the foundation of my entire childhood and they killed Toonami in '08 which made me sad. Anyway, despite my age at the time, I still remember Thundercats. It's partly the root of my fondness for cats. Also my friends say I have some slightly feline behaviors. I don't see it, but hey, I'm not going to argue with it now. :3

But really why did CN have to get rid of Toonami ;_; It was THE programming block, it was my childhood!

Also WilyKat for the effing win, his new design is even more epic. He reminds me just a little bit of a cat-ified version of Aang from The Last Airbender...


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 10, 2011)

Toonami was TH-E B-EST
ξ_ξ
I remember a show about a dude with this huge blond afro, does anyone remember that?
It was pretty weirdawesome.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 10, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Toonami was TH-E B-EST
> ξ_ξ
> I remember a show about a dude with this huge blond afro, does anyone remember that?
> It was pretty weirdawesome.


You mean Bobobo Bo-bobo or whatever?

Anyway, I never really watched the old Thundercats. I might give this rendition a go though.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 10, 2011)

I caught about half a dozen old episodes in my extreme youth. And I love the theme song to this day!

The new version looks cool and I saw about five minutes of it.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes, the one with all the Bos all of them
I don't even remember Thundercats being on Toonami.


----------



## Michi (Aug 10, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Yes, the one with all the Bos all of them
> I don't even remember Thundercats being on Toonami.


Waayyyyy back in '97.


----------



## Comatoad (Aug 10, 2011)

I watched it all through my youngest years and yes! I watched the premiere =D I dunno about you but the style of art is amazing and Snarf is totally cute! I hated the old Snarf and I'm so very glad he can't talk now.


----------



## Michi (Aug 12, 2011)

.... I loved the old Snarf ;_; I love the new one too. He even says "Snarf" really quietly and more animal-like but it's still there :>


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 12, 2011)

:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D FUCK YES THUNDERCATS

this is awesome. someone I know bought like all of Thundercats on DVD recently, I was so jealous. This is awesome though.


----------



## Kowalski (Aug 29, 2011)

I really dig it. It's a little preachy considering the age of its target audience probably already learned the lessons its teaching, but it's beautiful so I can overlook that 030


----------



## PurifyingPyre (Aug 30, 2011)

Thundercats! I loved Thundercats when I was a kid, so glad to see new out there :3 And it's awesome from what I've seen of it so far so yay!


----------

